# Saw blade storage drawer



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Build a box large enough for the sawblades








Make some "T" hangers 5=1/4 tall for 10 inch blades ) 








Rout the odd number "T"s 5/8" deep with a 3/4" bit about 1/4" from the edge close to the clamped guide








Move the clamped down guide & rout the even number "T"s about 1/4" from the outside edge (same size) 
(Mount a small block of wood to the back wall of the drawer with same grove to match up with the first "T" grove) space the "T"s 1/2" apart in order (screw & glue to center line in the bottom) 








Cut some 1-1/2" long 1/2" thinwall PVC (may need to sand smaller if they don't fit in the 5/8" saw blade arbor hole)








Put the pvc thru the blade arbor hole & drop into the groves of the drawer








I made 3 front "T"s spaced 1-1/4" for Dado blades (that I don't have yet, just have wobble type)
storage part done, (add lipstick & make-up if you want, none so far in pic)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice way to hold your blades Dave.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like that, now if I can think of a way to remember where it is when the basement is finished I could make one like it. Good idea, it is amazing that it does not take long to have more money in blades than in the saw itself.


----------

